# Sotaque paulista



## Erick404

O sotaque paulista é marcado por frequentemente não pronunciar o -s do plural. Outro dia ouvi uma explicação para uma possível origem disso: Como uma grande parcela da população paulista é de origem italiana, e em italiano não se forma o plural com -s, mas mudando a vogal final, o hábito de falar sem o -s final foi mantido e espalhado.
Eu particularmente não achei nada convincente essa explicação. Aqui no Rio também não é raro a omissão do plural. Mas alguém saberia indicar se há alguma veracidade nisso?


----------



## Guigo

Eu penso que há mais de 1 sotaque paulista: o piracicabano, bem tradicional e arrastado, caipira, no bom sentido; o taubateano, algo amineirado (na verdade, o sotaque mineiro central seria um sotaque paulista "antigo"); o sorocabano, espanholado e que influenciou os falares do sul do Brasil até o Rio da Prata; o caiçara, praiano e mais aparentado ao sotaque carioca; o paulistano, com italianismos e arabismos; etc.

Estas definições de sotaques variam entre autores e pesquisadores. As capitanias de São Vicente e de São Paulo de Piratininga foram estabelecidas no século 16 e seus habitantes usaram, por 200 anos, uma outra língua, a _língua geral_, e quando foram obrigados a utilizar o português, carregaram muito da língua anterior. Os imigrantes, chegados no século 19, já encontraram falares características, e uma intensa troca ocorreu então.

Esta _falta_ de 's' e de 'r' ao final de plurais e infinitivos de verbos, pode ser notado, também, em outros cantos do país e creio que há vários componentes envolvidos.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade o que acontece é que ninguém entrou de cabeça ainda nestas influências e sotaques brasileiros. Celso e Cunha têm alguma coisa a respeito; um e outro trabalho esparso por aí que a gente nem tem conhecimento.
Também já ouvi falar sobre a influência do italiano, mas não pode ser só isso. Desde sempre São Paulo é o berço acolhedor de todas as raças que entraram no Brasil após a fase colonial, recebeu e recebe todos os dias influência de todas as raças - praticamente todas mesmo - do mundo.


----------



## curlyboy20

Eu já ouvi muitos paulistas do interior do estado, e alguns da cidade de São Paulo também, pronunciar o "r" como em inglês!!!!!! Não tinha percebido que o "s" final às vezes não é pronunciado.


----------



## Erick404

curlyboy20 said:


> Eu já ouvi muitos paulistas do interior do estado, e alguns da cidade de São Paulo também, pronunciar o "r" como em inglês!!!!!! Não tinha percebido que o "s" final às vezes não é pronunciado.



Sim, isso do R é muito normal, especialmente no interior, mas somente com o R final ou antes de consoante. 
O -s final sumir creio que é um fenômeno mais restrito à capital.


----------



## PACHAMÉRICA

No português do Brasil, a supressão de plural nos sustantivos é hoje uma tendência apontada por muitos linguístas. Inclusive em comunidades de fala que têm o domínio da norma culta. A marca de plural tende a permanecer no pronome. Em vez de "as meninas", se diz "as menina". Se a gente parar para pensar, é mesmo uma construção redundante, até porque a marca de plural também vai estar presente no verbo que segue: "AS meninaS foRAM"


----------



## curlyboy20

Não tinha percebido isso da supressão do "s" plural no sotaque paulista. Vou escutar com mais atenção. São somente os paulistas que fazem isso? Duvido que os cariocas ou os nordestinos façam isso (omitir o -s plural) porque sempre escuto o famoso chiado no "s" final deles. As meninas foram = _A*ix* menina*ix* foram._


----------



## Vanda

Não, Curly, a supressão do s do plural está bem generalizada. Não ouso dizer o quanto, mesmo porque não há estudos ainda a respeito, mas já mereceu artigos publicados em revistas falando sobre este fenômeno.  Minas é outro lugar onde o s do plural (bem como um monte de outras coisas) some.


----------



## curlyboy20

Huh, simplesmente nunca percebi. Será que na TV eles falam mais formal? Sempre assisto à Globo mas talvez eles falem melhor nos noticiários e coisas assim.


----------



## Vanda

Não dá para comparar assim, Curly. Na TV os sotaques são 'fabricados'. Só se percebem estas coisas no meio do povo e, de vez em quando, na TV, mas tem que conhecer bem a língua e o contexto em que está sendo apresentando na TV pra saber se é 'legítimo' ou 'fabricado'.

Curly e outros, vocês vão adorar ler este artigo. 


> As emissoras de TV criaram gêneros próprios de sotaques, não necessariamente equivalentes aos reais. (...) O sotaque neutro, esse que ouvimos em grande parte da programação, como em noticiários, é, na verdade, um misto do sotaque carioca com o paulista. Foi a forma que a TV encontrou de criar uma linguagem unindo dois centros exportadores de conteúdo e de atingir maior número de pessoas - ....


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu também sempre associei a omissão dos _ss_ dos plurais ao sotaque paulistano e também imaginava que isso tivesse uma conexão com os imigrantes italianos (contados seus filhos e netos, São Paulo tem mais italianos que Roma). Nos programas de humor na TV sempre que fazem uma caricatura de um paulistano eles usam esse recurso, e por conta disso a frase "dois pastel e um chopps" já virou um clássico. Em Minas os _ss_ às vezes caem também, mas é como a Vanda disse, eles não vão sozinhos, desabam junto com sílabas inteiras. O mineirês _hardcore_ mesmo é constituído praticamente das sílabas tônicas emendadas umas às outras, daí frases inteiras se aglutinam em palavras. Falar assim é uma arte!


----------



## antitese.br

Eu sou do interior de São Paulo, região de Sorocaba.

Tenho um nível de leitura e escrita razoavelmente acima da média e nem assim consigo evitar e falar palavras sem o R no final. Sem o S é coisa de quem não tem muita leitura... ou está falando muito despreocupadamente, ao menos aqui no interior. Na capital realmente é mais comum falar em o S no final mas não sei por quê...

E sobre o NDO que vira NO? É só aqui que acontece? Ex: "Estou joga*no* bola"...? Também é bem comum por aqui...


----------



## Erick404

antitese.br said:


> E sobre o NDO que vira NO? É só aqui que acontece? Ex: "Estou joga*no* bola"...? Também é bem comum por aqui...



Aqui no Rio isso acontece às vezes, mas é associado com baixa escolaridade. Falantes com um certo nível de ensino sempre pronunciam o d.


----------



## Alandria

Enquââânto em sâââmpa, o -ndo é pronunciado com a maior êiiiiinfase do muuundo. (desculpem, paulistanos, não resisti... )


----------



## Youngfun

Olá a todos!

Eu tive o primeiro contato com a língua portuguesa usando curso de português brasileiro do Assimil, que inclui um pequeno manual e um CD.

O manual diz que as transcrições fonéticas do manual seguem a pronuncia paulistana, considerada pelo autor "bastante difusa" (abbastanza diffusa) e "com o sotaque não marcado demais" (dall'accento non troppo marcato).

Vocês concordam em considerar o sotaque paulistano "neutro" e aconselhável para os estrangeiros aprender?

Agora vou escrever alguns exemplos de pronúncias aconselhadas, mas não tenho o manual aqui agora, então estou escrevendo à memória, só o que lembro:

- R: h inglês (aspirada) em começo de palavra; r como em caro em todas outras posições (incluído coda de silaba) 
- RR: h inglês (aspirada)

- ti: tchi
- te: tchi em começo e fim de palavra, às vezes no corpo de palavra também

- di: dji
- de: dji em começo e fim de palavra, às vezes no corpo de palavra também

- L: como em italiano, mas u em coda de silaba

- Vogais a-e-i-o-u como em italiano, mas fracas (attenuate) em posição átona.

- a: como em italiano quando tônica, mas fraca em fim de palavra. Mas se pronúncia mais
- â: a nasal

- e: i em fim de palavra, e as vezes em começo de palavra

- o: u em fim de palavra

- ão: áum (pronúncia aconselhada pelos italianos que não tem vogais nasais)

- õe: ôin

- en: en (sem o _izinho_)
- em: ein

Bom, agora lembro só disso. 
O que vocês acham dessa pronúncia? Vocês gostam dela? Acham que é boa para ensinar aos estrangeiros?

Eu pessoalmente vi que pouca gente pronuncia r como em caro quando é coda de silaba... em muitas regiões é /h/ ou em Rio de Janeiro /x/ (tá certo?)... Para a maioria é muda em final de palavra, para alguns até em meio de palavra... como se fosse uma pronúncia _non-rhotic_ do português.


----------



## Istriano

Duvido que a pronúncia paulistana seja neutra.

Os sotaques mais neutros do Brasil são:
_1) o brasiliense (DF)
2) o caiçara (Santos)
3) o do sul-fluminense (Paraty, Barra Mansa, Volta Redonda, Resende)
4) o capixaba (Espírito Santo)_

A pronúncia neutra tem o s sibilante  vistos ['vistus], e o r ''forte'': porto ['pohtu], bem como a palatalização dos t's e d's. 
O r paulistano soa regional, e os ditongos paulistanos também: entendêindo. Alías, tem muitos paulistanos que pronunciam_ um homem, meu nome, eu tomo, Antônia, um quilômetro_ com a vogal oral aberta: 
_um hómem, meu nóme, eu tómo, Antónia, um quilómetro. _Aliás muitos paulistanos, mesmo pessoas cultas não pronunciam o s final de muitas palavras (plurais). Tenho uma amiga, professora universitária que fala assim.
E a intonação italian(izad)a nem se fala. 

A atriz Vanessa Giácomo fala com um sotaque neutro (ela é de Volta Redonda, RJ).
O sotaque neutro não é nenhuma invenção da Rede Globo. É o sotaque original do Sudeste brasileiro, antes da imigração maciça dos portugueses ao Rio e italianos à cidade de São Paulo que mudou completamente os sotaques das duas capitais.


----------



## Macunaíma

Um sotaque só é neutro onde ele é falado, não existe isso de sotaque que seja neutro no país inteiro. Alguns sotaques parecem menos "neutros" por terem características que não se encontram na maioria dos outros, como o Carioca e seus ss chiados ou alguns sotaques nordestinos com vogais bastante abertas, por exemplo. O sotaque paulistano me parece um bom modelo para se aprender português brasileiro, até porque é um dos sotaques a que os brasileiros mais estão expostos na TV. Dito isso, você provavelmente terá um sotaque italiano e não paulistano, mineiro ou carioca  (e isso não é mau).

Istriano: existe sotaque brasiliense?!? A própria cidade de Brasília existe há apenas 50 anos e até hoje deve haver mais gente de fora do que nativa vivendo lá.


----------



## Istriano

Eu conheço uns brasilienses e eles falam como os capixabas: *porto *['pohtu], *vistos *['vistus], *arroz *[a'hois].
(A única diferença: em Brasília se usa o tu, como no Rio:_ tu falou, tu se cuida, viu?,_ mas isso não tem nada a ver com a pronúncia em si. 
E claro, o vocabulário: o vocabulário capixaba é uma mistura de mineiro e baiano; o vocabulário brasiliense é meio estranho, meio sulista (_guri_), meio tocantinense/cearense ).


----------



## Nonstar

Istriano said:


> Duvido que a pronúncia paulistana seja neutra.
> 
> Os sotaques mais neutros do Brasil são:
> _1) o brasiliense (DF)
> 2) o caiçara (Santos)
> 3) o do sul-fluminense (Paraty, Barra Mansa, Volta Redonda, Resende)
> 4) o capixaba (Espírito Santo)_
> 
> A pronúncia neutra tem o s sibilante  vistos ['vistus], e o r ''forte'': porto ['pohtu], bem como a palatalização dos t's e d's.
> O r paulistano soa regional, e os ditongos paulistanos também: entendêindo. Alías, tem muitos paulistanos que pronunciam_ um homem, meu nome, eu tomo, Antônia, um quilômetro_ com a vogal oral aberta:
> _um hómem, meu nóme, eu tómo, Antónia, um quilómetro. _Aliás muitos paulistanos, mesmo pessoas cultas não pronunciam o s final de muitas palavras (plurais). Tenho uma amiga, professora universitária que fala assim.
> E a intonação italian(izad)a nem se fala.
> 
> A atriz Vanessa Giácomo fala com um sotaque neutro (ela é de Volta Redonda, RJ).
> O sotaque neutro não é nenhuma invenção da Rede Globo. É o sotaque original do Sudeste brasileiro, antes da imigração maciça dos portugueses ao Rio e italianos à cidade de São Paulo que mudou completamente os sotaques das duas capitais.



Istriano, cuidado com esses mitos. Italianizado, só se for o Boça, do Hermes e Renato. Aqui, a gente tira sarro desse sotaque da "Móoca, meu". Quando alguém fala entendêindo é ridicularizado. 
Pelo que eu saiba, em qualquer lugar do Brasil se diz "hómem". Antónia? Só se for no Jardim Europa. Caiçara é neutro? Em Santos só falta eles dizerem que são do Rio.
Por mim a pessoa aprende o que quiser, mas isso aí é tudo mito.


----------



## Istriano

O r alveolar soa muito regional (paulistano+sulista): amo*r,* po*r*tos, ve*r*dade.
Duvido que faça parte de uma pronúncia neutra.

A regra geral para um sotaque neutro é essa: _sem o r paulistano/alveolar no final da sílaba/palavra, e sem os s's/z's cariocas/chiados/palatalizados no final da sílaba/palavra._


----------



## Macunaíma

O uso do "tu" deve ter sido levado pelos migrantes nordestinos que migraram em massa para lá na época da construção. Os nordestinos devem ser a base da população nativa de Brasília (umas duas ou três gerações no máximo), embora nas classes média e alta provavelmente predominem a casta de funcionários públicos, burocratas, políticos e toda sorte de cleptomaníacos que dão à cidade sua notoriedade, todos vindos das mais variadas regiões atraídos por sinecuras e negócios promissores. Acho extremamente difícil falar em sotaque brasiliense quando a própria cidade é uma terra de migração recentíssima. Quanto a eles não terem sotaque no ES, é um daqueles mitos fundadores dos capixabas . Eu morei em Governador Valadares, no leste de MG, e a cidade era conhecida por ter "sotaque capixaba"! Mas concordo com você na sua lista de características que compõem um sotaque mais "neutro" (que sempre será marcado em algum lugar, como sabemos).


----------



## Istriano

Nonstar said:


> Pelo que eu saiba, em qualquer lugar do Brasil se diz "hómem".



Só se for no seu bairro. Soa muuuito regional. Suzana Alves (A Tiazinha) falava assim.  Um forte sotaque paulistano.


----------



## Nonstar

Istriano said:


> O r alveolar soa muito regional (paulistano+sulista): amo*r,* po*r*tos, ve*r*dade.
> Duvido que faça parte de uma pronúncia neutra.
> 
> A regra geral para um sotaque neutro é essa: _sem o r paulistano/alveolar no final da sílaba/palavra, e sem os s's/z's cariocas/chiados/palatalizados no final da sílaba/palavra._


Bom, aqui é uma outra história. Só que hoje em dia, o R paulistano nem é tão alveolar. Não sei se alguém sabe.


----------



## Nonstar

Istriano said:


> Só se for no seu bairro. Soa muuuito regional.


Meu bairro é um tanto quanto grande, então.


----------



## anaczz

O r paulistano soa regional - pode ser
e os ditongos paulistanos também: entendêindo. -> paulistanos da Bela Vista, do Brás, Belém, Moóca e adjacências, mas São Paulo é um pouquinho maior que isso...
Alías, tem muitos paulistanos que pronunciam com a vogal oral aberta: 
_ um homem_
_meu nome -> esse nunca vi com a vogal aberta...
eu tomo_
_Antônia_ (nunca entendi o porquê do acento circunflexo)
_um quilômetro_ (idem) 

E a intonação italian(izad)a nem se fala. -> paulistanos da Bela Vista, do Brás, Belém, Moóca e adjacências, mas São Paulo é um pouquinho maior que isso...

A atriz Vanessa Giácomo fala com um sotaque neutro (ela é de Volta Redonda, RJ). -> Concordo!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Não sei de onde veio essa classificação de sotaques. Acho que Brasília é uma cidade muito nova e foi construida por migrantes de outras regiões, principalmente nordestinos.
Eu sou paulistana, moro perto da Mooca, mas não falo Antónia, tómo, e nem enteindêindo.....rs


----------



## patriota

Já foi dito aqui, mas reforço aos estrangeiros: *cada lugar tem seu sotaque neutro/culto*. Não existe um único modo de pronunciar as letras d/t/r/l/s/ etc. que seja considerado ideal no Brasil todo. O que é considerado mais "culto" em qualquer lugar é conjugar os verbos corretamente (como "nós vamos" em vez de "nós vai"), evitar vícios de linguagem (como "subir pra cima") e pronunciar os sons corretos das palavras ("problemas" em vez de "pobrema"), à maneira local. Por isso, aprendam da maneira que for mais conveniente para sua vida se pensarem em viver no Brasil, ou da maneira que for mais atraente para seus ouvidos, se estiverem aprendendo apenas por diversão.



> Eu sou paulistana, moro perto da Mooca, mas não falo Antónia, tómo, e nem enteindêindo.....rs


Já eu falo António porque era o nome de meu avô, português, e juro que nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "Ant*ô*nio" por completo (só o apelido, T_ô_nho/T_ô_nhão). Também digo tómo e me soaria estranho ouvir tômo. Estão mesmo falando do verbo tomar? T_ô_mo muita água?!

Já  "enteindeindo" é coisa de algumas regiões do interior. Tive uma professora de uma cidadezinha que falava assim e os alunos, paulistanos de diferentes regiões da cidade, brincavam com isso. É engraçado cariocas pensarem que falamos assim na cidade de SP, porque para mim é o sotaque deles que coloca enes a mais em palavras como "entendendo".

Quanto ao tema original do tópico (que o autor por erro nomeou sotaque paulista em vez de paulist*ano*, já que não existe um sotaque geral no estado inteiro), vale lembrar que *o governo brasileiro proibiu totalmente o uso dos idiomas italiano, alemão e japonês em público e outras manifestações culturais durante a Segunda Guerra Mundial*, forçando esses grupos a assimilar a cultura da maioria. Somente as comunidades mais isoladas dos centros urbanos conseguiram escapar da perseguição cultural e preservar bastantes tradições e seus dialetos vivos por mais tempo.  Junte isso a toda a miscigenação de nacionalidades e falares que houve desde a época do auge da imigração, e só sobram os mais idosos para expressar alguma influência do italiano em sua fala. 

Casos como os amigos da Mooca que aparecem em matérias de televisão são exceções, já que a maioria dos descendentes das gerações recentes não têm nada de italiano além do sobrenome. Vejo esses grupos como os que vão aos jogos do clube Juventus apenas como pessoas que tentam resgatar e preservar um pouco da cultura de seus antepassados, mesmo se for pelo modo de falar. É coisa de uma minoria e não é uma influência direta do passado que se perdeu quase por completo.


----------



## Youngfun

Eu acho que o paulistano além de ser influenciado pelo italiano, também foi influenciado pelas outras línguas, mas não é o mais italiano.
Me falarem que o sotaque brasileiro mais similar ao italiano não é o paulistano, mas alguns sotaques sulistas, em Santa Catarina e Espírito Santo, porque como numero tem mais italianos em São Paulo, mas como percentagem tem mais em esses 2 estados.

Por exemplo, conheço uma italiana que quando fala português, os brasileiros falam que parece sulista.
Eu também vi um video com sotaque sulista, e achei mais fácil de entender comparado com outros sotaque, e também achei que a fonética é mais perto ao italiano do que paulistano, ou ainda menos os outros sotaques brasileiros.

Mas é difícil, muito provavelmente só os imigrantes italianos mais recentes falavam italiano, em quanto os primeiros imigrantes falavam os dialetos locais. 
E como a maioria vem do norte Italia, especialmente do Veneto, é mais provavel que os italianos usassero o Veneto como lingua franca e não o Italiano. 
Assim no sul ainda tem pessoas que falam o Talian, chamado também Vêneto brasileiro.
Se não erro, o Veneto é mais similar ao Italiano e tem maiorias das palavras que acabam em vogal, e forma o plural mudando a vogal final ou alguma vogal interna da palavra.
Mas outros dialetos do Norte Italia como o Lombardo ou o Piemontês são cheios de palavras que acabam em consoante. Mas tenho que procurar no Google ou Wikipedia como formam o plural.

Quando ao sotaque de Santos, eu tenho uma minha amiga de lá, e tem algumas caraterísticas cariocas  
Ela tem s chiados como 'x', usa o você mas às vezes usa o tu, e também notei que pronuncia ch como em inglês ou espanhol (tch), assim que China é pronunciada como em espanhol.
E me parece que lá o L final não vira U, mas fica uma L.
Mas ela fala que não tem sotaque, e acha o sotaque carioca engraçado!

Lembro que nesse fórum alguns já disseram que também a pronuncia paulista de "nh" como a "gn" italiana ou "ñ" espanhola tem influencia italiana. Certo?
Também o meu livro usa essa nh na transcrição fonética mas no CD alguns leitores usam a outra pronuncia da -nh-.

Quanto ao R, não sei o que vocês querem dizer com R alveolar...
Qual desses 2?
1. *aproximante alveolar* */ɹ/* (R inglesa) ouvi que é tipico do interior de São Paulo... na capital também?
2. *vibrante simples alveolar /ɾ/ *(r como em ca*r*o, tou*r*o, também be*tt*er no inglês americano)

O meu livro fala que se usa a segunda /ɾ/ em final de silaba e antes de consoante. Vocês acham normal essa pronuncia?
Mas isso nas transcrições fonéticas. No CD é também pronunciado como /h/ por alguns leitores, e é muda em final de palavra em alguns leitores.
E existe uma pronuncia _non-rhotic_ no Brasil? (R pre-consoantica e final de palavra sempre mudo) Uma minha amiga mexicana originaria do interior de São Paulo pronuncia assim.

Mas ninguém respondeu à minha pergunta: o que acham da pronúncia que dá o meu livro?



> - R: h inglês (aspirada) em começo de palavra; r como em caro em todas outras posições (incluído coda de silaba)
> - RR: h inglês (aspirada)
> 
> - ti: tchi
> - te: tchi em começo e fim de palavra, às vezes no corpo de palavra também
> 
> - di: dji
> - de: dji em começo e fim de palavra, às vezes no corpo de palavra também
> 
> - L: como em italiano, mas u em coda de silaba
> 
> - Vogais a-e-i-o-u como em italiano, mas fracas (attenuate) em posição átona.
> 
> - a: como em italiano quando tônica, mas fraca em fim de palavra. Mas se pronúncia mais
> - â: a nasal
> 
> - e: i em fim de palavra, e as vezes em começo de palavra
> 
> - o: u em fim de palavra
> 
> - ão: áum (pronúncia aconselhada pelos italianos que não tem vogais nasais)
> 
> - õe: ôin
> 
> - en: en (sem o _izinho_)
> - em: ein
> 
> Bom, agora lembro só disso.
> O que vocês acham dessa pronúncia? Vocês gostam dela? Acham que é boa para ensinar aos estrangeiros?



E aqui adiciono o -nh- pronunciado como gn italiana ou ñ espanhola.

@Istriano: você fala que o paulistano não é nada neutro, mas concorda com o que fala meu livro? "bastante difusa e com o sotaque não marcado demais."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Tenho a impressão de que ninguém comentou dois traços que acho bastante característicos do sotaque paulista(no): a palatalização do _-to_ diante de /i/ e a estranha nasal usada em palavras como _Fanta_. O primeiro fenômeno é comum no estado inteiro, mesmo entre os falantes cultos. Por exemplo, já peguei o William Bonner falando cen[tʃʊ] e o José Serra dizendo que foi prefei[tʃʊ]. Como essa palatalização só acontece diante de /i/, muitas pessoas nem percebem que isso existe e são capazes de jurar que não falam assim. Talvez essa negação se deva ao estigma do uso mais generalizado do [tʃʊ]; seria visto como coisa de um Seu Creysson da vida. Já o segundo traço, que eu saiba, é mais restrito à cidade de São Paulo. Chamei essa nasal de estranha porque até hoje não consegui determinar exatamente que vogal é essa. Só sei que é bem parecida com o som que o Homer Simpson faz quando está pensando, o que é um prato cheio para as caricaturas desse sotaque feitas pelo país afora. Essa vogal também é bastante usada para preencher o silêncio quando há pausa... ããã... no discurso. A personagem Leandra Borges da Ingrid Guimarães é um exemplo que explora bastante esse lado "d'uh" do dialeto paulistano. Hã?!  

Alguém acima disse que o erre caipira se limitaria ao final da sílaba. Na maior parte do interior isso até é verdade, mas em Piracicaba as pessoas dizem que são de Pi[ɹ]a.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Youngfun said:


> O meu livro fala que se usa a segunda /ɾ/ em final de silaba e antes de consoante. Vocês acham normal essa pronuncia?
> Mas isso nas transcrições fonéticas. No CD é também pronunciado como /h/ por alguns leitores, e é muda em final de palavra em alguns leitores.


Essa vibrante simples é característica da cidade de São Paulo e do Sul do país. Nos outros lugares, ela só é usada na posição intervocálica.

*porta *- Sul: ['pɔɾtɐ]; Norte: ['pɔhtɐ]
*caro *- Norte e Sul: ['kaɾʊ]



Youngfun said:


> E existe uma pronuncia _non-rhotic_ no Brasil? (R pre-consoantica e final de palavra sempre mudo) Uma minha amiga mexicana originaria do interior de São Paulo pronuncia assim.


É possível e bastante comum deleter o erre final em verbos e substantivos, mas acho que isso nunca é um fenômeno obrigatório. E quanto ao erre não ser pronunciado diante de consoante, acho que isso só acontece na fala de criancinhas pequenas que ainda não tenham adquirido estruturas silábicas mais complexas.

*falar *- [fa'la(h)] 
*calor *- [ka'lo(h)]
*porta *- ['pɔtɐ]['pɔ*h*tɐ]


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Tenho a impressão de que ninguém comentou dois traços que acho bastante característicos do sotaque paulista(no): a palatalização do _-to_ diante de /i/ e a estranha nasal usada em palavras como _Fanta_. O primeiro fenômeno é comum no estado inteiro, mesmo entre os falantes cultos. Por exemplo, já peguei o William Bonner falando cen[tʃʊ] e o José Serra dizendo que foi prefei[tʃʊ]. Como essa palatalização só acontece diante de /i/, muitas pessoas nem percebem que isso existe e são capazes de jurar que não falam assim. Talvez essa negação se deva ao estigma do uso mais generalizado do [tʃʊ]; seria visto como coisa de um Seu Creysson da vida. Já o segundo traço, que eu saiba, é mais restrito à cidade de São Paulo. Chamei essa nasal de estranha porque até hoje não consegui determinar exatamente que vogal é essa. Só sei que é bem parecida com o som que o Homer Simpson faz quando está pensando, o que é um prato cheio para as caricaturas desse sotaque feitas pelo país afora. Essa vogal também é bastante usada para preencher o silêncio quando há pausa... ããã... no discurso. A personagem Leandra Borges da Ingrid Guimarães é um exemplo que explora bastante esse lado "d'uh" do dialeto paulistano. Hã?!
> 
> Alguém acima disse que o erre caipira se limitaria ao final da sílaba. Na maior parte do interior isso até é verdade, mas em Piracicaba as pessoas dizem que são de Pi[ɹ]a.


Bastante característico? Não, não é. Aqui ninguém fala como o seu Creysson. 
O paulistããããno não costuma falar assiiiiimmm, só se ele for meio bêêêêsta, sabe meeeu.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Bastante característico?


(Quase) todos os paulistas que conheci falavam assim, ainda que a maioria não tivesse consciência disso.


Nonstar said:


> Não, não é. Aqui ninguém fala como o seu Creysson.
> O paulistããããno não costuma falar assiiiiimmm, só se ele for meio bêêêêsta, sabe meeeu.


Não diria que os paulistas falam que nem o Seu Creysson, já que palatalizam o -_to _*apenas *diante de /i/. A palatalização mais generalizada seria algo mais característico de alguns dialetos nordestinos. 

*prefeito *- [pɾe'feɪ̯tʊ] (Sem um /i/ seguindo o -_to_, não há palatalização.)
*prefeito *e governador - [pɾe'feɪ̯tʃʊ] (É o que o Serra dizia em sua campanha.)

Esse fenômeno é bastante comum na pronúncia de números entre 100 e 200.

cen[tʃʊ] e um, cen[tʃʊ] e dois, cen[tʃʊ] e três...

Quanto à vogal de _Fanta_, pode até ser que nem todos falem assim. Mas certamente muita gente fala, e que eu saiba, é só em São Paulo onde isso acontece. Tem uma entrevista do Jô com o Marcelo Adnet em que este explica, do seu ponto de vista leigo, os diferentes sotaques que encontrou em São Paulo. Pode não ser cientificamente muito preciso, mas acho que vale a pena conferir; pelo menos é engraçado.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> (Quase) todos os paulistas que conheci falavam assim, ainda que a maioria não tivesse consciência disso.
> Não diria que os paulistas falam que nem o Seu Creysson, já que palatalizam o -_to _*apenas *diante de /i/. A palatalização mais generalizada seria algo mais característico de alguns dialetos nordestinos.
> 
> *prefeito *- [pɾe'feɪ̯tʊ] (Sem um /i/ seguindo o -_to_, não há palatalização.)
> *prefeito *e governador - [pɾe'feɪ̯tʃʊ] (É o que o Serra dizia em sua campanha.)
> 
> Esse fenômeno é bastante comum na pronúncia de números entre 100 e 200.
> 
> cen[tʃʊ] e um, cen[tʃʊ] e dois, cen[tʃʊ] e três...
> 
> Quanto à vogal de _Fanta_, pode até ser que nem todos falem assim. Mas certamente muita gente fala, e que eu saiba, é só em São Paulo onde isso acontece. Tem uma entrevista do Jô com o Marcelo Adnet em que este explica, do seu ponto de vista leigo, os diferentes sotaques que encontrou em São Paulo. Pode não ser cientificamente muito preciso, mas acho que vale a pena conferir; pelo menos é engraçado.



Sim, o Adnet é engraçado paca, não há dúvida. Mas ele não é daqui, então força um tanto, mesmo porque se não forçar, perde a graça.
Sim, já ouvi uma pessoa de origem nordestina falando "ô seu mótchóristcha!". Acho que a beleza está nos olhos de quem vê, talvez seja assim com os ouvidos também. 
Mas uma coisa é sotaque e outra é pronúncia, não? Estão juntas, mas têm diferença. 
Acho que na verdade pode ser o seguinte. Se alguém falar cento e um, é cento e um, e acabou. Agora, alguém pode falar cen[tʃii'ʊm], aí sim, faz sentido. O mesmo para 
cen[tʃii'tres]. Cen[tʃʊ' i' ʊm], no way.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Agora, alguém pode falar cen[tʃii'ʊm], aí sim, faz sentido.


Ok. Então era disso que eu estava falando. É um traço característico do sotaque paulista. Seja [tʃii'ʊm] ou [tʃʊɪ'ʊm], nada disso seria normal por aqui.


----------



## Youngfun

Então acho que a pronúncia transcrita no meu livro não é o paulistano puro, mas um tipo de sotaque artificial baseado sobre o paulistano...

E o que vocês acham do izinho?
O meu livro diz que mas se pronuncia mais.
E todas palavras que acabam em ês se pronunciam eis, como treis, ingleis, portugueis, franceis; mas inglesa/ingleses sem o izinho.
E também faz a distinção:
en (en)  -> entendendo (enten'dendu)
em (ein) -> entendem (en'tendein); viagem (viagein); bagagem (bagagein)


----------



## patriota

> O meu livro diz que mas se pronuncia mais.
> E todas palavras que acabam em ês se pronunciam eis, como treis, ingleis, portugueis, franceis; mas inglesa/ingleses sem o izinho.
> E também faz a distinção:
> en (en) -> entendendo (enten'dendu)
> em (ein) -> entendem (en'tendein); viagem (viagein); bagagem (bagagein)



Todas essas explicações estão "certas", mas tome cuidado com o "izinho" nasal. É uma *breve* extensão da vogal anterior (como se fosse dẽĩ, com o ẽ mais longo) e acontece no meio das palavras também. Acredito que transcrições servem apenas para ter uma ideia do som. Ouvi-lo na prática é sempre mais claro.


----------



## Nonstar

Só adicionando ao que o patriota falou, este "izinho" ocorre, também, por causa do "m", que é essa coisa nasal, produzida sem oclusão.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Youngfun said:


> en (en)  -> entendendo (enten'dendu)
> em (ein) -> entendem (en'tendein); viagem (viagein); bagagem (bagagein)


Acho que esse /i/ funciona assim:

entenda [ĩⁿ'tẽⁿdɐ] 
entendo [ĩⁿ'tẽⁿdʊ]
entende [ĩⁿ'tẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʒɪ]
entendendo [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿ'dẽⁿdʊ]

O /i/ só aparece se na sílaba seguinte a vogal for /e/ ou /i/. Mas em São Paulo existe um dialeto que não tem restrição quanto à vogal da sílaba seguinte. Isso é bem característico dessa cidade e também é um traço bastante explorado nas caricaturas do paulistano, ainda que nem todos falem assim.

entenda [ĩⁿ'tẽɪ̯̃ⁿdɐ] 
entendo [ĩⁿ'tẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʊ]
entende [ĩⁿ'tẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʒɪ]
entendendo [ĩⁿtẽɪ̯̃ⁿ'dẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʊ]

No final de palavra, o /i/ aparece em todos (?) os dialetos.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Mas em São Paulo existe um dialeto que não tem restrição quanto à vogal da sílaba seguinte. Isso é bem característico dessa cidade e também é um traço bastante explorado nas caricaturas do paulistano, ainda que nem todos falem assim.


Será o Benedito!!!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Será o Benedito!!!





Ariel Knightly said:


> ... ainda que nem todos falem assim.


Essa observação foi feita em sua homenagem.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Essa observação foi feita em sua homenagem.



Ok! Muito agradecido! Apareça para um café (forte), também.


----------



## JotaPB

Vôte! As coisas avançam demais por aqui. Não dá nem para acompanhar direito o andar das discussões 
Enfim. Aqui onde eu moro (Sertão da PB), o "s" coda pode ser pronunciado de 4 maneiras: /ʒ/, /ʃ/, /h/ ou ser simplesmente suprimido. Quando ocorre cada caso? Depende muito do fonema posterior.
As pessoas costumam dizer, por exemplo, /ʊjseminariʃtə/, onde o "s" parece desaparecer. Mas, havendo um fonema posterior, ele logo mostra que está ali: /ʊjsemina'riʃtəh vi'ɛrʊ/ ou /ʊjsemina'riʃtəh da'ki/. Do mesmo modo, muitas pessoas dizem /di'maj/, quando nenhuma palavra se segue, e /dimajza'tɛ/ quando se segue uma vogal (se eu não me engano, isso se chama _liasion. _Alguém corrige ). Isso significa que nós temos um plural redundante (como na norma padrão), só que ele gosta de se esconder.


----------



## José Brasileiro

Esses comentários sobre sotaque são interessantes e muitas vees engraçados! Respondendo à pergunta do Youngfun, acho que as indicações fonéticas que ele menciona podem ser usadas, mas o problema é que trancrever foneticamente sem usar um alfabeto fonético é muito limitado.

Quanto à pronúncia "engraçada" da palavra "Fanta" pelos paulistanos (nem todos, claro) mencionada pelo Ariel, acho que na verdade o que a caracteriza é justamente o fato de não ser nasalizada (ou pouco nasalizada) e muito fechada, como um "â" ou o "u" de "but" (em inglês). Em SP (talvez em todo o estado) é também comum não nasalizar os "ã" tônicos no final das palavras como em "maçã" ou "jaçanã" (soa como "maçâ" ou "jaçanâ"). Talvez pelo exagero da nasalização em palavras como "entendendo", os paulistas tentem compensar nazaliando menos outras vogais... Eu sou paulista e juro que pronuncio a palavra "Fanta" de modo que não causa estranheza a ouvidos de outras plagas.


----------



## Istriano

José Brasileiro said:


> Esses comentários sobre sotaque são interessantes e muitas vees engraçados! Respondendo à pergunta do Youngfun, acho que as indicações fonéticas que ele menciona podem ser usadas, mas o problema é que trancrever foneticamente sem usar um alfabeto fonético é muito limitado.
> 
> Quanto à pronúncia "engraçada" da palavra "Fanta" pelos paulistanos (nem todos, claro) mencionada pelo Ariel, acho que na verdade o que a caracteriza é justamente o fato de não ser nasalizada (ou pouco nasalizada) e muito fechada, como um "â" ou o "u" de "but" (em inglês). Em SP (talvez em todo o estado) é também comum não nasalizar os "ã" tônicos no final das palavras como em "maçã" ou "jaçanã" (soa como "maçâ" ou "jaçanâ"). Talvez pelo exagero da nasalização em palavras como "entendendo", os paulistas tentem compensar nazaliando menos outras vogais... Eu sou paulista e juro que pronuncio a palavra "Fanta" de modo que não causa estranheza a ouvidos de outras plagas.



Em São Paulo, também pronunciam muito diferente outros sons nasais, *bom*: às vezes soa como _bão _ou _boum _ou _boung _(ng como em inglês so_ng_).
E quando nós da Bahia visitamos S. Paulo, os paulistas nos dizem que pronunciamos São Paulo como _Sum Paulo_ (Na verdade, não pronunciamos _Sum Paulo_, e sim _São Paulo_, mas com certeza pode lhes soar assim visto que nunca pronunciamos como eles: _Sâûng Paulo_ ).

A pronúncia paulistana de_ cama, cana, manha_ é: _ kâmâ, kâna, mânhâ _(como na maior parte de Portugal).

Na Bahia vacilamos entre_ kãmá, kãná, mãnhá _e _kãmâ, kãnâ, mãnhâ._

 A palavra câimbra/cãibra tem duas ortografias, uma paulistana (câimbra), e uma baiana (cãibra).
(Só faltou uma de Roraima: cáimbra ).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Como vocês pronunciam este /ã/ nos exemplos que deram como "maçã", "fã"?


----------



## Nonstar

Oi, São.
Tenho para mim que o som corresponde ao que você tem em francês, "Le Mans", mains, certain etc.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nonstar said:


> Oi, São.
> Tenho para mim que o som corresponde ao que você tem em francês, "Le Mans", mains, certain etc.



Agradeço-lhe pela resposta mas este som /ã/ soa agudo, se é como em francês, né?


----------



## Nonstar

Então, pela noção que tenho do francês, é o mesmo som para mim. Pode haver diferenças muito sutis às vezes. Será agudo ou aberto? 
Quando escuto o Jacques Brel cantando Mathilde,
et vous me mains..., me soa igual.


----------



## SãoEnrique

O som "ain" em francês é o mesmo para todas as palavras não há de variações. Pelo que sei, "ain" é o que chamamos de _nasalization, _em português é_ nasalização _e acho que sim era um som aberto antes, agora é mais fechado. Também se você quiser saber "un", "ain" e "ein" são iguais _pela pronúncia _em francês mas não devem ser intermudavéis.

Exemplo: 

_Un__*_ p_ain__*_ au chocolat (mesmo som)
Il p_ein_t* et il y a un p_ain* _(mesmo som por _ein _e_ ain_)


----------



## Youngfun

Istriano said:


> Em São Paulo, também pronunciam muito diferente outros sons nasais, *bom*: às vezes soa como _bão _ou _boum _ou _boung _(ng como em inglês so_ng_).
> E quando nós da Bahia visitamos S. Paulo, os paulistas nos dizem que pronunciamos São Paulo como _Sum Paulo_ (Na verdade, não pronunciamos _Sum Paulo_, e sim _São Paulo_, mas com certeza pode lhes soar assim visto que nunca pronunciamos como eles: _Sâûng Paulo_ ).



Eu nunca conheci conheci paulistanos (de São Paulo capital), mas quando falava pelo telefone com uma amiga do interior de São Paulo (perto de Campinas) para mim ela pronunciava "*bom*" como você disse: _boum _ou _boung.
_
E também tenho uma amiga do litoral, perto de Santos, que no bate-papo escreve _bão_ ou _bum_.
E ela me falou o contrário! Que quando escreve _bão_ é para imitar os baianos!

Então deve ser por isso que o apelido é _sampa_? Porque para eles _são_ e _sam_ tem quase mesma pronuncia?

Na Italia o _-ão_ é sempre pronunciado (pelas muitas pessoas que não estudarem português) como se fosse escrito sem tilde: áo /'ao/.
O meu livro aconselha de pronunciar "áum" mas parece que essa prouncia tá muito longe da correta.


----------



## Istriano

Youngfun said:


> Eu nunca conheci conheci paulistanos (de São Paulo capital), mas quando falava pelo telefone com uma amiga do interior de São Paulo (perto de Campinas) para mim ela pronunciava "*bom*" como você disse: _boum _ou _boung.
> _
> E também tenho uma amiga do litoral, perto de Santos, que no bate-papo escreve _bão_ ou _bum_.
> E ela me falou o contrário! Que quando escreve _bão_ é para imitar os baianos!
> 
> Então deve ser por isso que o apelido é _sampa_? Porque para eles _são_ e _sam_ tem quase mesma pronuncia?
> 
> Na Italia o _-ão_ é sempre pronunciado (pelas muitas pessoas que não estudarem português) como se fosse escrito sem tilde: áo /'ao/.
> O meu livro aconselha de pronunciar "áum" mas parece que essa prouncia tá muito longe da correta.



O melhor seria você pronunciar bom como _bon _em francês (que já deixou de ser pronunciado como um ó nasal, e virou um ô nasal, ou seja [õ], no sotaque moderno de Paris). 
Em pronuncio assim: bom [bõ] (a pronúncia mais comum na Bahia) http://www.forvo.com/word/bon/#fr 

Compare com a pronúncia paulista/carioca: [bõwm]: http://www.forvo.com/word/bom/#pt


----------



## Youngfun

@Istriano:

Aqui é Youngfun, não é SãoEnrique 

O francês não é a minha lingua, e nas minhas duas linguas: Italiano e Chinês, nem tem vogais nasais em nenhuma das duas.

Também quando estudei francês, a minha professora teve uma pronuncia muitoooo italiana, nem pronunciava as vogais nasais e não nós ensinava a pronunciar nasal...

Acho que antes de aprender como pronunciar em português, tenho que aprender como pronunciar vogais nasais em geral.


----------



## Nonstar

Nonstar said:


> Então, pela noção que tenho do francês, é o mesmo som para mim. Pode haver diferenças muito sutis às vezes. Será agudo ou aberto?
> Quando escuto o Jacques Brel cantando Mathilde,
> et vous me mains..., me soa igual.



E ninguém pra me corrigir!! Et vous MES mains!!!



> Un* pain* au chocolat (mesmo som)
> Il peint* et il y a un pain* (mesmo som por ein e ain)


----------



## Nino83

Estou lendo "Aspectos da concordância de número no português do Brasil" de Maria Marta Pereira Scherre e, parece que a omissão da marca de plural é bem frequente no português do Brasil, independentemente do grau de escolarização. 



> O registro dos trabalhos feito acima, que não se supõe exaustivo, evidencia com clareza que o fenômeno da variação na concordância de número no português falado do Brasil, *longe de ser restrito* a uma região ou classe social específica, *é característico de toda a comunidade de fala brasileira*, apresentando diferenças mais de grau do que de princípio, ou seja, as diferenças são mais relativas à quantidade de marcas de plural e não aos contextos lingüísticos nos quais a variação ocorre.



O primeiro elemento à esquerda mantem sempre (98%) a marca de plural. 

As percentuais são: 
artigo definido/quantificador + substantivo final: 66% (ou seja, no 34% dos casos há frases como "as casa" e "os seu filho") 
artigo definido/quantificador sem sustantivo final: 48% (no 52% dos casos há frases como "os camarada meu") 
não artigo definido/quantificador + substantivo final: 54% (no 46% dos casos há frases como  "esses trinta dia") 
não artigo definido/quantificador sem substantivo final: 27% (no 73% dos casos há frases como "três colega meu"). 

As conclusões são que a presença do artigo definido e do substantivo no final do sintagma nominal favorece a presença da marca do plural em todos os elementos do sintagma nominal mas, também no caso mais favorecido, a percentual não vai além do 66%. 

Há também uma frase de Perini sobre isso: 



> Sabemos que é frequente, entre nós, fazer o plural marcando-o apenas no primeiro elemento do sintagma [...]. Essas construções, quando não são simplesmente ignoradas, são dadas como da linguagem das ‘pessoas incultas’, ou de ‘baixa classe’. Segundo essa opinião, não se trataria de um fato normal do português brasileiro, mas de um ‘erro’ cometido por aquelas pessoas (coitadas) que não tiveram a sorte de uma educação formal suficiente.


----------



## Vanda

Já existem muitos estudos linguísticos sobre esta 'marca de plural redundante', como estão chamando este uso, inclusive fazendo comparação com outras línguas.


----------



## patriota

E em plurais como "os ovos", há duas marcas redundantes: o _s_ final e a mudança fonética de ô para ó em *o*vos.


----------



## Vanda

Mais um estudo Nino, desta vez comparativo de Guiné Bissau e   comunidades  quilombolas rurais no Brasil.


----------



## Nino83

patriota said:


> E em plurais como "os ovos", há duas marcas redundantes: o _s_ final e a mudança fonética de ô para ó em *o*vos.



Mas isso acontece só com os /o/ e os /e/ abertos dos substantivos e adjetivos masculinos. Nos outros casos o determinante é fundamental. 



Vanda said:


> Mais um estudo Nino, desta vez comparativo de Guiné Bissau e   comunidades  quilombolas rurais no Brasil.



Muito interessante.


----------



## Youngfun

patriota said:


> E em plurais como "os ovos", há duas marcas redundantes: o _s_ final e a mudança fonética de ô para ó em *o*vos.



Esse cambio só no Brasil ou em Portugal também?


----------



## Nino83

Youngfun said:


> Esse cambio só no brasil ou em portugal também?



Também em Portugal. 

A metafonia é bem presente em muitas variantes do latim vulgar e do proto-romance. 

Nas palavras que no latim acabaram com o /ǔ/, o /ɛ/ e o /ɔ/ são levantados a /e/ e /o/. 

pɔrta (pǒrta) - door
pɔrto (pǒrtō) - I take 
porto (pǒrtǔ(m)) - port 

*cɛrta (cěrta)
certo (cěrtǔ(m))
cɛrtos/cɛrtas (cěrtōs/cěrtas) 
**
**[Erro sobre o /ɛ/ no português. Vejam-se os comentários seguintes​.]  *

Nas línguas italianas medianas (entre as isoglossas Roma-Ancona e Ascoli-Gaeta) há a metafonia sabina. 

bɛlla/e > bellu/i; bɔna/e > bonu/i; secca/cche > siccu/cchi; corta/e > curtu/i 

Nas línguas italianas meridionais (entre as isoglossas Ascoli-Gaeta e Cosenza-Taranto-Ostuni, ou seja o napoletano, abruzzese, pugliese, lucano, calabro setentrional) há a metafonia napoletana ou sannita. 

bɛllə (bella/e) > biellə (bello/i); bɔnə (buona/e) > buonə (buono/i); seccə (secca/cche) > siccə (secco/cchi); cortə (corta/e) > curtə (corto/i). 

A metafonia há também no asturiano e no leonese, nos quais /ɛ/, /e/, /ɔ/ e /o/ são levantados a /i/ e /u/ quando a palavra acaba com /ī/ ou /ǔ/. 

Não há metafonia em italiano standard, toscano, romano, siciliano, calabrese meridional, salentino, francês, espanhol, occitano, catalano. 

As linguas gallo-italianas (aquelas faladas sobre a isoglossa La Spezia-Rimini ou Massa-Senigallia) têm ou tiveram metafonia quando a palavra acaba com /ī/, ou seja nos plurais masculinos.


----------



## patriota

Nino83 said:


> Mas isso acontece só com os /o/ e os /e/ abertos dos substantivos e adjetivos masculinos.


Acontece a alternação de _e_ para _ɛ_ em alguns pares como _esse _e _ɛssa_, mas não em plurais masculinos!  Veja esta explicação no Ciberdúvidas:



			
				Ciberdúvidas said:
			
		

> São também casos de metafonia as palavras que etimologicamente tinham um *e* aberto na sílaba tónica mas que o fecharam por assimilação de -*o* final: por exemplo, mĕtu > m[ɛ]do > *m*[e]*do*; aduĕrsum > *av*[e]*sso*(*s*), *av*[e]*ssa*(*s*).
> 
> No entanto, nestas palavras com -*e*- fechado não há actualmente alternância entre timbre fechado no singular e timbre aberto no plural.


_Certo_, tanto no singular como no plural, pronuncia-se com *ɛ* no português contemporâneo. É *acerto(s)* que tem *e* fechado.


----------



## Nino83

patriota said:


> Acontece a alternação de _e_ para _ɛ_ em alguns pares como _esse _e _ɛssa_, mas não em plurais masculinos!



Sim, sei. Já fiz um exemplo no post #62  



Nino83 said:


> cɛrta (cěrta)
> certo (cěrtǔ(m))
> cɛrtos/cɛrtas (cěrtōs/cěrtas)





patriota said:


> São também casos de metafonia as palavras que etimologicamente tinham um e aberto na sílaba tónica mas que o fecharam por assimilação de *-o* final



Aqui, ciberdúvidas não foi muito preciso. Só a -o que deriva do /ǔ/ latino e não do /ō/, como em pɔrto (pǒrtō)/porto (pǒrtǔ(m))

Cumprimentos


----------



## Youngfun

Nino83 said:


> Nas palavras que no latim acabaram com o /ǔ/, o /ɛ/ e o /ɔ/ são levantados a /e/ e /o/.


 Não entendo essa frase. "o" é pronunciado /ɛ/? foi um typo? "E" "o" criam muita confusão... podes escrever de novo isso com aspas ou <>?
MAs obrigado pela informação. Entendi o resto da postagem.


----------



## Nino83

Youngfun said:


> Não entendo essa frase.



Quando a palavra acaba com um /ǔ/ no latim: 
/ɛ/ > /e/ s*ɛ*lo (I stamp, verbo) (*ō*) > s*e*lo (stamp, substantivo) (*ǔ*m) 
/ɔ/ > /o/ p*ɔ*rta/p*ɔ*rtas/p*ɔ*rtos/p*ɔ*rto (I take) (pǒrt*a*m/pǒrt*a*s/pǒrt*ō*s/pǒrt*ō*) > p*o*rto (port) (latim pǒrt*ǔ*m)


----------



## patriota

Nino83 said:


> Sim, sei. Já fiz um exemplo no post #62


Naquele_ post_, você escreveu certo com ê fechado (mas é aberto).


----------



## Nino83

patriota said:


> Naquele_ post_, você escreveu certo com ê fechado (mas é aberto).



Obrigado! Portanto isso não acontece sempre, não é tão sistemático, como em outras línguas. 

No "The Cambridge History of the Romance Languages" se diz que:



> In Portuguese Proto-Romance  /ɛ ɔ/ were raised to [e o] before -ǔ



mas depois terem dito isso, eles fazem soamente exemplos com o /ɔ/. 

Depoir ter visto que adjetivos como "velho", "belo", tem o /ɛ/ aberto, parece que no português há metafonia deste tipo (ou seja, em palavras com o -ǔ) só com o /ɔ/ e só em alguns casos com o /ɛ/, como em "sɛlo" (verbo)  e "selo" (substantivo).


----------



## patriota

Nino83, *nunca *acontece no português contemporâneo. Repito o último trecho que copiei do Ciberdúvidas:



> No entanto, nestas palavras com -*e*- fechado *não há actualmente alternância* entre timbre fechado no singular e timbre aberto no plural.


----------



## Nino83

patriota said:


> *nunca *acontece no português contemporâneo.



O livro da Cambridge induziu-me em erro sobre o /e/ aberto. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Youngfun

Nino83 said:


> Quando a palavra acaba com um /ǔ/ no latim:
> /ɛ/ > /e/ s*ɛ*lo (I stamp, verbo) (*ō*) > s*e*lo (stamp, substantivo) (*ǔ*m)
> /ɔ/ > /o/ p*ɔ*rta/p*ɔ*rtas/p*ɔ*rtos/p*ɔ*rto (I take) (pǒrt*a*m/pǒrt*a*s/pǒrt*ō*s/pǒrt*ō*) > p*o*rto (port) (latim pǒrt*ǔ*m)



OK... per "o" intendevi l'articolo... non la lettere seguita dalla pronuncia... avevo capito male...



> Nas palavras que no latim acabaram com o /ǔ/, o /ɛ/ e o /ɔ/ são levantados a /e/ e /o/.


----------



## Nino83

Youngfun said:


> OK... per "o" intendevi l'articolo...



Si, esatto. Le vocali son tutte in mezzo agli slash. 

Ciao!


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

É verdade que o sotaque (ou dialeto?) dos paulistas que cá estão mais a Capital, é neutro? Parece-me que não há cultura popular, e os vocábulos restringem-se a gírias e palavras pegas do inglês. Quando vejo os outros, apesar das gírias e tudo o mais, há vocábulos específicos.  O interior tem divulgado mais a cultura popular, mas a Capital, não, se alguma vez a teve.


----------



## Vanda

Tadeu, uma boa introdução ao assunto, nos fios acima.


----------



## LeGauloisBrésilien

Erick404 said:


> Sim, isso do R é muito normal, especialmente no interior, mas somente com o R final ou antes de consoante.
> O -s final sumir creio que é um fenômeno mais restrito à capital.


O noRte do Paraná se aproxima foneticamente mais dessa parte de São Paulo do que de Curitiba, também.



SãoEnrique said:


> O som "ain" em francês é o mesmo para todas as palavras não há de variações. Pelo que sei, "ain" é o que chamamos de _nasalization, _em português é_ nasalização _e acho que sim era um som aberto antes, agora é mais fechado. Também se você quiser saber "un", "ain" e "ein" são iguais _pela pronúncia _em francês mas não devem ser intermudavéis.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> _Un__*_ p_ain__*_ au chocolat (mesmo som)
> Il p_ein_t* et il y a un p_ain* _(mesmo som por _ein _e_ ain_)


Acho que, ainda que a transcrição fonética usual considere esses sons iguais, na prática o nasal francês é mais marcado/forte.


----------



## Precisa Disso

Sou, paulista, vivi minha vida inteira em SP, gostaria de colocar as minhas pronuncias aqui pra citar algumas coisas que eu vi sendo discutidas a respeito desse sotaque:
(Para contexto, sou jovem (15-25 anos) e cresci em círculos da classe média de SP)
-Eu pronuncio homem como ómeing (com o ng do inglês mas bem retraído e pouco perceptível)
-Não consigo diferenciar foneticamente palavras terminadas em ão e am com as minhas pronuncias.
-Também não consigo diferenciar foneticamente palavras terminadas em s e z com as minhas pronuncias
-Não vi ninguém citando isso então não tenho certeza se é especifico do sotaque; o "de" antes de uma palavra que começa com vogal vira um "dj" que é colado então "de hoje" vira "djoje", "de amanhã" vira "djamanhã" etc
-Meus "e"s seguidos por uma consonante nasal e outra consoante iniciando outra silaba (na escrita) sempre são pronunciados como eing (acho que ng é o padrão na maioria das situações mas quando tem um b/p depois é um m e quando é um t/d depois o som vira um n)  
-Quase sempre mantenho o plural na frase inteira
-O meu r em palavras como carta e cara é igual, e mantenho esse r no final de palavras, exceto no infinitivo de verbos. (Mas devo dizer, a pronuncia de r como h ou como o r inglês são presentes em SP, principalmente nos subúrbios (*acho* que a pronuncia original era o r inglês, como ainda é em toda a região ao redor, mas foi substituído pelo r intervocálico (pela influencia dos imigrantes?) e agora o r como h está aparecendo por causa migrações do resto do Brasil))
-O sotaque paulista tem um ritmo meio rápido e alguns sons acabam sendo deletados, por exemplo, eu não pronuncio um "i" em capitalismo, vira "captalismo", além disso, as vezes é difícil perceber o fim/começo de palavras, um dos exemplos seria a fusão de "de" com a palavra que vem depois, mas esse não é o único exemplo; "asas azuis" vira "azazazuis" com o segundo "a", mal sendo pronunciado, o "e" geralmente se conecta a algo. Acho que são alguns elementos de stress timing?
-Não tenho certeza sobre o que o "a estranho" de palavras como fanta seria, talvez seja algo que eu veja como completamente normal e então não perceba?
-Apesar de eu geralmente manter o plural mesmo com a redundância, eu as vezes apago o s final de outros lugares, a palavra "mas" por exemplo, eu frequentemente pronuncio como "mai" (mas acho que esse ultimo aspecto é especifico de como eu pessoalmente falo, acho que a maioria dos meus amigos não fazem isso)


----------

